# for anyone interested....



## Tom_C

I would, but Lorrie said I can't go for a ride in a LT until I get the Classic done.


----------



## phishphood

Wish I coould come for a ride. A cold beer sounds pretty good too. Got company coming over around lunch time
unfortunately. When's your next trip to JB's?


----------



## costefishnt

maybe monday, and possibly next sunday...will let you know.


----------



## rcmay

curtis, are you off on mondays?


----------



## phishphood

I think I'm good for nest Sunday if you get up this way. You starting to draw appearance fees for the shows yet?


----------



## costefishnt

RC, yes i am off on mondays for now...you free next monday?

PP, yes, appearance fees are one beer per 1/4 hour. Please pay in advance


----------



## phishphood

Bud Lights?


----------



## costefishnt

> Bud Lights?



correct sir, you win a prize.


----------



## phishphood

I'll have some cold and ready if you make it out.


----------



## rcmay

*warning* *warning*

anyone who has never ridden with Skertis, please be advised this is a fast moving ride, keep all hands and feet inside the ride at all time. Not for pregant women or anyone with a heart problem. You must be this tall to ride(Skertis kinda likes midgets though)
---- 3ft
[
[
[
[
[
[
[
[_______


----------



## costefishnt

bridget the midget


----------



## brew1891

it was entertaining watching curtis try to throw rcmay out of the old beer cooler while tom is getting towed back in...who knew a highsider would trun that sharp!


----------



## costefishnt

looks like sunday is a go. i will be out with mini me and will be doing JB's for lunch. 

Monday is still open!!! there will definately be some fish missed and beers caught both days. Monday has an open seat!


----------



## phishphood

Where you launching at? I want to see this bad boat.


----------



## costefishnt

more than likely riverbreeze. got a couplwe spots i wanna take mini me to for his first redfish. 

i will give the who what when and where by friday....gotta watch the weather


----------

